
According to the TÜV the Cybertruck won't be legal to drive in Europe - doener
https://twitter.com/Klingebeil/status/1205495832650420224
======
jmpman
It’s hard to imagine that Tesla would bring a product to the reveal stage
without running a crash simulation or two. Although the panels look sturdy on
the outside, it’s possible for there to be internal (on the reverse side)
cuts/scoring which, when impacted by other members, result in buckling.

~~~
anoncake
I don't think Musk is particularly safety-minded.

~~~
jordanthoms
Strange statement when the three safest cars on the market at the moment are
all Teslas...

~~~
anoncake
He owns a rocket company too.

~~~
t-writescode
.. and? How many of those have caused serious damage to anyone? Or damage at
all to people or even things other than themselves?

~~~
anoncake
I'm not saying that SpaceX has harmed anyone or that it is less safe than
other space companies. But the whole line of business is inherently dangerous
and I don't think someone who personally values safety at a high level would
found this kind of company. That doesn't mean they can't decide to have safe
cars designed and built – on their own or because their engineers push for it
– if it makes business sense.

Musk isn't the only one working at Tesla. People are generally more successful
at something if they do it because they care not just because it's their job.
So whoever was responsible for the safety of Tesla's previous cars probably
cared a lot about safety. I imagine they're the kind of people some people
might call boring but no one would ever doubt their sanity. If they ever found
a company, it's going to be called "SeatbeltX".

~~~
t-writescode
Speaking of that, the inventor of the 3 point harness also invented ejector
seats for airplanes

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nils_Bohlin](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nils_Bohlin)

And the first seat belts were made by a person who had fun gliding in the air.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seat_belt](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seat_belt)

None of your argument holds water. People who do dangerous things like being
safe doing them.

------
sschueller
It's 5.88m long! You can't drive it in inner cities of Europe and expect to
fit in a parking garage or spot.

~~~
Phrenzy
It will drive itself around the block until you are ready to go home.

------
MaupitiBlue
More fretting by the Germans about Tesla.

